#  Other Applications & Softwares  > Outlook Formatting & Functions >  >  Outlook 2010 & BCM, use DNCL?

## ColWH

Hi,
Using BCM with 2010. Is it possible to use a Do Not Call List within Business Contact Manager so as to compare existing Contact phone numbers to one Area Code's DNCL?

Colin

----------


## pike

_Your post does not comply with Rule 1 of our Forum_ RULES. Your post title should accurately and concisely describe your problem, not your anticipated solution. Use terms appropriate to a Google search. Poor thread titles, like Please Help, Urgent, Need Help, Formula Problem, Code Problem, and Need Advice will be addressed according to the OP's experience in the forum: If you have less than 10 posts, expect (and respond to) a request to change your thread title. If you have 10 or more posts, expect your post to be locked, so you can start a new thread with an appropriate title. 
*To change a Title on your post, click EDIT then Go Advanced and change your title, if 2 days have passed ask a moderator to do it for you.*

*PLEASE PM WHEN YOU HAVE DONE THIS AND I WILL DELETE THIS POST*

----------

